# Trix! (Pic heavy!)



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

This is Trix, my uncle's tiel. Since my uncle is often out of town on weekends, Trix spends a lot of time with us/my parents. I went home from college this weekend to visit and snapped a few more pics of the troublemaker and decided it was high time I share this little goofball with everyone! He is a rescued bird, and his first life wasn't so good. The father of the teenaged girl whose pet he was wasn't a very nice person, and attempted many times to dispatch or dispose of poor Trix. Thankfully, now he's a treasured part of our lives, even if he is a brat sometimes! He loves my uncle to no end, and my mom and my sister too...but he mostly just loves to pick on me! Before, I would always be with Maggie (who didn't like me anywhere near another bird. Trix loved her, but was always very respectful when she told him to back off), so now I have to work to make him my buddy. Right now, I'm still mostly just something to play-fight with, but it's getting better. He loves to sing and make noises, so he's always incredibly entertaining!

Here he is being a nice boy and sharing a plate of treats with Maggie last winter:









For whatever reason, bags and cups facinate this boy. Here he's sneaking up on a bag of candy to bite it and run off to hide and watch if it does anything lol









Trix loves boxes!









If you put a napkin or tissue on his head, he will make the funniest noises! He's just mesmerized by it, the little goof!









For about a minute, we were confused because we lost him...then a paper bag started whistling...









Trix is so bad at taking baths! He flings water everywhere but on himself!









Wet little birdie!









Singing to a box 









This is his innocent face...









And THIS is his obnoxious face!









I took this one as he was singing opera along with my sister and I this morning. He's very musical!









These are from Christmas, when he discovered that if he stomps hard enough on the piano it will make noise!



















He always brings a smile to my face...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww he has made my day


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Awwww.....he is adorable! And sounds like a funny clown, too.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hes gorgeous! What a silly little bird


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

awesome pics! Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Hahaha that is one awesome bird! I love all those pix.  I wish my tiels were more silly/adventurous as this one.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

So cute! He looks so much like my Sunny, who also loves boxes, bags, and glasses.  I especially love the pics of him on the piano.


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a ham...sounds like he has some musical talent there!!!


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Your baby is simply Gorgeous !


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

He's adorable


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Darling! He brought a smile to my face! Awesome pics!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks everybody! He's such a silly little man! I have never met a quirkier character. He hates jewelry and nailpolish, which he's decided are grounds for a good spaz, but loves to chew on glasses (both my mother and uncle have chipped spots at the corner of their glasses from where he likes to munch on them). If you put a napkin or tissue on his head he'll kind of hunch-walk in circles and sing or chirp and make the weirdest noises. If you get under there with him, he'll chatter to you till you can't hold the giggles in, then try to imitate the giggles! We've taught him snippets of the usual whistled tunes, and he's picked up a few of his own and loves to mix-and-match melodies, which gets really interesting. When he's bored or if you're not paying enough attention to him, he'll bang his beak against the table, floor, cage, whatever's near like a woodpecker till you bang back. Then we'll have woodpecker battles till he finds something else that's fun, like biting my earrings or telling me he wants a head scratch and then biting my fingers. He's just such a BOY lol! My Maggie loved snuggles and soft head scritches, but Trix wants you to pretty much grab his head and twist! He and my uncle will wrestle and rough house play till somebody (my uncle) gets a good bite, so then he'll tell Trix it's time to settle down, and then Trix immediately stops and comes in for some head mauling/snuggles. I wonder if all boy tiels are like this, or if we just got a particularly rambunctious one?! He has SOOOO much energy!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Aaww he's so gorgeous, he looks really cheeky


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

So cute! Looks just like Daisy!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Hahaha! I stumbled across another Trix moment that I just have to share! This was taken in the Spring, right after I got off the plane after spending a semester studying in London. Maggie was so happy to see me, but Trix...well, I think the picture speaks for itself! Somehow my sister managed to capture the exact moment he realized just whose shoulder he was sitting on!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha thats a great capture


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

He's so adorable!! I really hope you will share more pictures with us. I'm gonna be watching this thread.


----------

